# 3D and Color Printed Figures



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting next step in 3D printing - 

Article - http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-32387587

The Twindom company - http://web.twindom.com/

I couldn't find a discussion of price or available scales, but I didn't search that hard. You can apparently buy your own for about $60,000.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not really new and hopefully the next step will be better for color prints. First this is an approximation of the subject which relies heavily on well laid texture maps to achieve a likeness. Remove the texture and the figure is a blob.
I have seen some promising very expensive printers in paper and plastic that not only do an extremely accurate representation of color, but also the print without texture is dead on. 
Now next level stuff is like the new Cargon 3D clip technology.
http://3dprint.com/51566/carbon3d-clip-3d-printing/
This printer not only prints in an assortment of materials some of which are production quality work, but it prints 25 to 100 times faster than current printers. Check out the site above. That fast and that assortment of materials on your desktop would really put 3D printing close to the realm of Science Fiction.


----------

